
Felt compelled to write a blog post, decided to use Medium.com and - EdwardDiego
https://i.imgur.com/SPPM4Qs.png
======
EdwardDiego
Thanks for letting me spend time typing it up before telling me you think I'm
a bot, I guess.

Oh, and kudos for the feature when my browser tabs ran out of memory on the
edit page.

------
Ghjklov
I had a similar experience when I randomly felt like trying Instagram after a
long time of decidedly not ever needing to use it, and it was automatically
blocked when I tried to sign in for the first time. Same with Twitter
actually, which forces you to verify with a phone number.

